# Leaking pipes in Hymer 644



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

My 1998 Hymer 644 has sprung a leak under the floor, close to the cabin door. Can anyone please tell me how to locate and access it and where to get the necessary piping for repair. It is difficult for me to find/get to a mh repairer as there is no public transport where I live and previous experiences of waiting all day at Brownhills for expensive and poorly done work is definitely a last resort. Has anyone mended a similar leak themselves? Thanks.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Where are situated somebode might be able to point you to a local repairer.

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

? mor info please . . is this 'fresh water' leak or waste water ?


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in the Cotswolds, between Stow on the Wold and Broadway. Can get to and from Evesham twice a week.

It's a fresh water leak and I am guessing that it is because the November snow caught me unprepared - I'd got back from a trip to Holland at the beginning of the month and hadn't got round to draining water etc for the winter. Water started coming up through the doormat and got progressively worse, running out at two points forward of the sink and also through the garage. At the same time, the fresh water pump was stuttering and before I got home, had packed up entirely. Have replaced that and now the water is running normally out of the taps but also leaking in the front - doesn't seem to have reached the garage yet but the van has been stationary since the new pump was installed.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You could always have a look for a mobile engineer. :wink: 
kev


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-111998.html*

we had a similar leak in ours at first looked like a pipe but turned out to be the taps O rings had popped in the cold weather taps are designed to do that got some O rings from the builders merchants in broadway at the bottom of the hill as you go into the village from stow replaced them and been ok ever since.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bangle,

Your MH is a similar age to ours, and in the past, we've sprung a leak or two. It turned out to be loose jubilee clips on the ends of the pipes. Tightening all the clips I could access, has prevented any further leaks.

Why not get in touch with K & S, as he isn't too far from you? 
The soonest mended, the better. :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Guys, it's defo the tap leaking and o rings look OK so think it must be in the middle bit I haven't been able to access and a new tap is required. Problem is, the brass pipes are very narrow (6mm) and do not fit any of the modern taps I have seen on line, plus the actual fittings at the bottom are apparently unusual. I went to Broadlanes today to see if I could match it with anything they had in stock. Very helpful salesman tried everything and finally came up with an un-branded tap from Johnnie Langden that fitted perfectly and also the hole in the worktop. I was halfway home when I realised it didn't have a microswitch  (Think there was more excuse for me than for him!). So it's back to the drawing board and any info on suitable taps very welcome. I know there are push on connectors but not sure they would work with the inlet pipes and in any case, the more connections, the more possibility of leaks, I'd think. I am truly grateful for the knowledge that it is not some welded join under the floor that is responsible.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

do you have any photos of the tap?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bangle said:


> Thanks, Guys, it's defo the tap leaking and o rings look OK so think it must be in the middle bit I haven't been able to access and a new tap is required. Problem is, the brass pipes are very narrow (6mm) and do not fit any of the modern taps I have seen on line, plus the actual fittings at the bottom are apparently unusual. I went to Broadlanes today to see if I could match it with anything they had in stock. Very helpful salesman tried everything and finally came up with an un-branded tap from Johnnie Langden that fitted perfectly and also the hole in the worktop. I was halfway home when I realised it didn't have a microswitch  (Think there was more excuse for me than for him!). So it's back to the drawing board and any info on suitable taps very welcome. I know there are push on connectors but not sure they would work with the inlet pipes and in any case, the more connections, the more possibility of leaks, I'd think. I am truly grateful for the knowledge that it is not some welded join under the floor that is responsible.


Are you sure it's not a replaceable ceramic cartridge within the tap, that is leaking, ie, middle bit, rather than the tap it's self?

Good luck with it.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

